# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Stevia kurz vor der Zulassung

## Greenhorn

Das ist doch mal ein Lichtblick:
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ernaehru ... 69277.html
Jahrelang hat die Zuckerindustrie weltweit die Zulassung verhindert. Man hatte festgestellt, wenn Ratten laengere Zeit taeglich ein Vielfaches ihres Koerpergewichtes von der Stevia fressen, koennten sie ihre Zeugungsfaehigkeit verlieren.  ::  Was fuer ein tolles Scheinargument.
Die Pflanze ist einfach der Superstoff. *Keine Kalorien*, *kein Karies*, 2-300-mal suesser als Zucker, *Diabetiker* haben damit keine Probleme. Man kann alles damit suessen, Schokolade, Kuchen, Torten, Brotaufstrich, in Kaffee, Tee, .....
Einige Bastionen werden aber dem Zucker erhalten bleiben:
Man kann mit Stevia nicht Konservieren (z.B. Gelee's)*, die Umsetzung von Zucker in Alkohol durch Hefe, Karamellisierung, ...  , billiger Auffuellstoff fuer viele Nahrungsmittel.
Die Welt wird neu lernen muessen zu suessen, oder es wird durch einen neutralen Stoff "gestreckt".
In Deutschland kann man sie im Zimmer /Haus ueberwintern. Sie werden auch schon "getarnt" als Zimmerpflanzen verkauft, alles andere waere verboten. Genauso ist das mit dem "Badezusatz", Kenner schuetten das in den Tee, .....
Man kann das gruene oder getrocknete Blatt benutzen, Auszuege erstellen. Kommerziell wir es aehnlich wie (Puder-) Zucker in Pulverform angeboten.
In *etwas* hoeheren Lagen in Thailand gedeiht die Pflanze sehr gut. Hier am Meer und mit dem vielen Regen geht's nicht.
In Japan und auch in Thailand wird die "ZuckerPflanze" (wie Stevia auch genannt wird) schon lange benutzt. Die meisten "light"-Getraenke werden damit gesuesst.
Das bedeutet auch neue Erwerbsquellen, wenn jetzt international Nachfrage entsteht.
Denke die Lage und das Klima im Norden und Nordosten von Thailand ist dafuer geeignet. Man kann sie auch als Unter- oder Randbepflanzung in Plantagen kultivieren.
 ::  
*setzt man Pektin (oder andere Geliermittel) zu, erhaelt man einen aenhlichen Brotaufstrich, die frage der Haltbarkeit wird auch loesbar sein.

----------


## schiene

sehr interessant!!Habe noch nie zuvor von dieser Pflanze gehört.

----------


## Mr Mo

> sehr interessant!!Habe noch nie zuvor von dieser Pflanze gehört.


Echt nicht? Is schon ein alter Hut. 
Hier gibts noch Infos und man kanns bestellen: http://www.medherbs.de
Kann leider keine Links reinsetzen....wenn ich auf Hyperlink einfügen klicke passiert nix.
Gruß 
Mo

Edit: irgendwie ging es doch

----------


## Greenhorn

Denke man wird in naechster Zeit noch viel davon hoeren! Es ist Jahrzehntelang verleumdet worden, jetzt macht man Geschaefte damit.
Die grossen Getraenkehersteller sind am umdenken, "Danone" ist auch schon am "rennen", ......
Die Ist-Situation war lange so, es war als Lebensmittel- und Getraenkezusatz in USA und EU verboten.
Amerika hat schon aufgemacht, scheinbar Frankreich auch.
China muss auch die EU draengen, da es dort schon lange benutzt wird, die hergestellten Waren aber nicht in der EU verkauft werden koennen.
Es ist nicht nur eine Chance fuer Diabetiker, auch fuer Uebergewichtige, Leute mit Bluthochdruck, Osteoporose,  ...... 
Beim Backen, so sagt die Nahrungsexpertin in dem ganz oben befuegten Artikel, sei Stevia dem Zucker total unterlegen. Das ist wieder mal einBeispiel, wie man Menschen verbloeden kann. Klar braucht die Hefe, damit der Teig geht, einen Essloeffel Zucker. Der wird aber auch total aufgebraucht, wie im Wein auch, wenn es sich um einen trockenen Wein, fuer Diabetiker geeignet handelt.
In so eine mittlere Torte klatscht man aber rd. 200 g Zucker rein, ohne den Zucker, der in Schockolade, Sahne, ...... und und schon drin ist. Der kann komplett ersetzt werden mit Stevia und dann hat man keine Kalorienbombe mehr sondern einfach nur ein leckeres, suesses Gebaeck/Dessert.
Interssant ist auch, scheinbar laufen europaeische und international Patente fuer Zucker aus, ... ob das das Umdenken eingeleitet hat???  ::  
Man sollte sich auch mal ueber Zucker schlau machen. Z.B. hier:
http://=http://www.zentrum-der-gesun...cker ein Gift?  ::   ::   ::  
Ich mache mich jetzt erstmal ueber die Kurse schlau  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Sorry, link schon wieder falsch:
Ist Zucker Gift?
Also ich glaube echt, das wird das Ding des Jahrhunderts! Stevia hat nichts mit Suessstoff zu tun.
Es ist ein Naturprodukt!
Das mit dem Auslaufen der Zuckerpatende habe ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden. Scheinbar kann jetzt jeder "Hunz" und "Kunz" Zucker herstellen, wodurch wahrscheinlich die Gewinnspanne geringer wird???
Denke aber auch bei der Umstellung auf Stevia, werden die Zuckerkonzerne "die Nase ganz mit vorn haben".
Fuer mich stellt sich das so dar, bei gleichen Essgewohnheiten werden viele Uebergewichtige abnehmen, ..... (s.o.).
In dem "Coke Zero" ist das meiner Ansicht nach schon drin, das gibt es hier schon laenger und in D wie ich eben gesehen habe auch.
Kann aber sein, Getraenke zaehlen nicht zu Lebensmittel???
Der Produktname fuer den aus der Zuckerpflanze gewonnenen Stoff ist Steviosid
Steviosid
 ::

----------


## schiene

ob man die Pflanze in diesen Mengen wie sie für den Weltmarkt benötigt werden anbauen kann wage ich anzuzweifeln.Kommt auch darauf an welche Menge ein Pflanze abwirft und wie ihr Wachstum ist.

----------


## Greenhorn

Muss zu meiner "Schande" gestehen, ich habe die Zulassung in den USA verschlafen und vor allem auch gar nicht mit bekommen, dass man in allem, was nicht unter Begriff "Lebensmittel" faellt das Zeug schon immer vermarkten kann.
Das ist fuer mich echt wieder die Super-Verarsche. "Ach was sind wir so besorgt, koennten ja paar Maenner die jeden Tag 40 kg der Pflanze essen, ihre Zeugungsfaehigkeit verlieren." In Getraenken macht es aber dann scheinbar nichts aus!!?  ::  
Es gibt jetzt schon weltweit etwa 50.000 Ha Anbauflaeche.
Anbauflaeche Stevia
Eigentliches Problem, man kann mit diesem alten Zucker weltweit ein Haufen Geld verdienen, und nur wenige haben die "Monopole" dafuer.
Der zweite Haken ist natuerlich der, man kann die Pflanze nur suedlich des 45. Breitengrades anbauen, also nur in den suedlichen EU-Laender. Vor allem Zuckerrueben werden aber auch in D in Massen angebaut. 
Fuer Laender wie TH ist das eine Chance. Man kann Stevia, da die Pflanze aus dem Urwald kommt, auch ohne weiteres als Zwischenkultur in Baumplantagen anpflanzen.
Bei den Mengen-Gewichtsangaben muss man immer bedenken, Stevia ist rund 200 mal suesser als Zucker!
 ::

----------


## schiene

laut dem Focusartikel existieren auch in Deutschland Stevia-Versuchsfelder.

----------


## Greenhorn

> laut dem Focusartikel existieren auch in Deutschland Stevia-Versuchsfelder.


Ja, das kann man mit der Einkaufstuetenaktion in Thailand vergleichen!  ::  
Es gibt schon lange Menschen, die den deutschen und europaeischen Politikern Dampf unterm Hintern machen. 
Diese Menschen kann man dann erst mal wieder ruhig stellen, wenn man sagen kann, wir haben Versuchsfelder in D erlaubt.
Dabei ist jedem, der sich etwas mit der Sache beschaeftigt hat, schon vor der Beauftragung zur Errichtung der Versuchsfelder klar, wie das Ergebnis des "Testlaufs" aussehen wird:
"Da es zu kalt und ... ist, kann man nach Ausbringung der Stecklinge nur noch einmal im Jahr ernten, bevor die Kaelte der Pflanze ein Ende bereitet. Sonst kann man 4 mal ernten und muss im naechsten Jahr nicht neu pflanzen.
Wenn dann ungefaehr 10 Jahre ins Land gegangen sind, wird man zu dem Ergebnis kommen, der Anbau in D ist unwirtschaftlich. Dann kommt vielleicht noch jemand auf die Idee, Versuchsfelder mit Ueberdachung laufen zu lassen, ...... Die ganze Zeit ueber kann man sagen, wir muessen die Erbebnisse der Versuche abwarten, bevor wir was aendern.
Lange zuvor gab es schon Versuchsfelder in Spanien. Die hat die EU bewusst dort einrichten lassen, weil es in D vom Klima her zu unwirtschaftlichen Ergebnissen fuehren wird, .......  ::   ::

----------


## PiiChang

WOW ,das ist mein Form ,bin sehr erstaunt mit was für Themen ihr euch befasst !

Also , ich habe mit meiner Frau  eine kleinen Stevia anbau  im Nord-Osten ,
Familie ist nach der jährlichen Reiseernte  beschäftigt ,  und es bringt gutes Geld !

So demnächst mehr, ist schon spät ,und Mia mach schon jak jak

PiiChang

----------


## Didi-K

> Also , ich habe mit meiner Frau  eine kleinen Stevia anbau  im Nord-Osten ,
> Familie ist nach der jährlichen Reiseernte  beschäftigt ,  und es bringt gutes Geld !
> PiiChang


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Über Tipps für den Stevia-Anbau im Isaan und dessen Vermarktung würde ich mich freuen. Vielleicht wäre das auch was für meine Schwiegereltern ... mit den Kartoffeln hat es ja nicht so recht geklappt ... die hatte der Papa totgegossen   ::  (hat es halt gut gemeint).

----------


## Greenhorn

Ja, schliesse mich der Frage an! 
Mich wuerde auch noch interessieren, was man mit 9 Rai Stevia ca. verdienen kann.
@Didi-K
das mit den Kartoffeln kann ich nachempfinden.  ::

----------


## schiene

kennt jemanden in Thailand der die Pflanzen vertreibt bezw.abkauft und was zu den Voraussetztungen
für den Boden sagen kann??

----------


## Greenhorn

> ...und was zu den Voraussetztungen
> für den Boden sagen kann??


Der Boden darf keine Staunaesse haben sonst ziemlich problemlos.

Irgendwo in einem Wat im Norden gibts die Pflanzen, finde es aber gerade nicht.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> ...und was zu den Voraussetztungen
> für den Boden sagen kann??
> 
> 
> Der Boden darf keine Staunaesse haben sonst ziemlich problemlos.
> 
> Irgendwo in einem Wat im Norden gibts die Pflanzen, finde es aber gerade nicht.


Wer Infos (Anbau,Pflege,Verwendung,Bezugsquellen) hat mir bitte zukommen lassen.Gerne auch Infos welche auf Tai geschrieben sind!!!

----------


## Didi-K

> Wer Infos (Anbau,Pflege,Verwendung,Bezugsquellen) hat mir bitte zukommen lassen.Gerne auch Infos welche auf Tai geschrieben sind!!!


Besser: hier posten, das dürfte auch Andere interessieren.

----------


## schiene

viele Infos und News zum Thema Stevia findet ihr hier:
http://www.freestevia.de/

----------


## Greenhorn

Gib mal "stevia-plantsThailand" ein, da muesste etwas dabei sein.
Samen gibt es auch in D/A/S.
Habe aber nie was "hochgebracht"! Hauptproblem, lange Keimdauer. Hab' mich immer gefreut ueber das was da kam, das war aber Flugsamen. Bis da etwas von der Stevia kommen haette koennen, stand da schon ein mir unbekannter Urwald.
Pflanz-Erde in Weissblechbehaelter (Gummiherstellung) im Backofen ueber 200 grad etwa 30 Minuten erhitzen verbessert das Ganze. Als ich dann die Idee hatte, alles unmittelbar nach dem einsaeaen mit einer lichtdurchlaessigen Haube abzudecken, hatte ich keinen Samen mehr.  ::  
Das Vermehren ueber Absenker ist piep-einfach. 
In den Bergen hier existieren noch etliche Ableger meiner A-Pflanzen. (kamen von einer Gaertnerei in WI von einer Bekannten per Luftpost   ::  ).
Wuerde ich, heute im Handgepaeck mitnehmen. Achtung : Aktuelle Regelung scheinbar, aus EU eingefuehrte Erde muss in Quarantaene.  ::  (Deswegen kamen meine Lavendel-Pflanzen aus Italien nicht an)
Hier direkt hatte ich Probleme, das haengt aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht mit dem Regen, sondern mit der Seeluft zusammen , aehnlich bei Erdbeeren.
Erdbeeren solltest du vielleicht bei deinen Ueberlegungen mit einbeziehen. Werden u.a. in der Region ChiangMai angebaut. 5 kleine Erdbeeren auf einem Styropor-Schaelchen mit Frophan-Folie eingepackt, kleine Zucker-Mischung-Tuete dabei, 25-30 Bath.  ::   Waren auch schon nur 4 Beeren   ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/ges...os,page=1.htmlhttp://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ernae...id_549286.html
Wenn das alles lese, dann zerlege und danach wieder zusammensetze komme ich zu foldendem Ergebniss:
Die Verbraucher wurden mit dem Wissen der Regierungen der letzten Jahrzehnte wiedereinmal verarscht.Viele Menschen die diese Produkte verzehrt haben, haetten nicht sterben mussen.
.........
Eine Kennzeichnung ("Diabetiker geeignet", ....) wird auch weiterhin moeglich sein, wenn dies von den Rezepturen her den Tatsachen entspricht.
... 
Die Marktchancen fuer Stevia steigen, steigen und steigen, ....
Denke sollte in meinem Depot noch etwas umschichten.

----------

Hallo zusammen,
hier noch eine Seite mit Infos zum Anbau aus Paraguay:
*Falschen Link gelöscht, der Admin* 
Möchte in Südthailand mal ein Versuchsbeet anlegen. Habt Ihr Beszugsquellen für Samen aus Thailand?

Gruß
gerhard

----------


## schiene

Hallo Gerhard
Eine Bezugsquelle in Thailand habe ich noch nicht gefunden.Aber in Deutschland kann man Samen online kaufen.Ich denke das sie auch in Thailand wachsen und gedeihen.
Vielleicht weis einer wie der thail.Name für die Steviapflanze lautet bezw.wie man ihn schreibt.Das dürfte die Suche nach Samen in Thailand vereinfachen.
ps
willkommen im Forum!!
Wäre nett wenn du vielleicht noch ne kurze Vorstellung zu deiner Person mit einbringen könntest.ist doch viel netter wenn man bisel von einander weis.Muß ja kein Lebenslauf sein   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Vielleicht weis einer wie der thail.Name für die Steviapflanze lautet bezw.wie man ihn schreibt.Das dürfte die Suche nach Samen in Thailand vereinfachen.


ja waan

????????  > Google-suche


Gruß  TW

----------


## Didi-K

> Hallo zusammen,
> hier noch eine Seite mit Infos zum Anbau aus Paraguay:
> http://www.stevia-paraguay.de/
> Möchte in Südthailand mal ein Versuchsbeet anlegen. Habt Ihr Beszugsquellen für Samen aus Thailand?
> 
> Gruß
> gerhard


Ähm, Gerhard, ... war das jetzt´n Gag oder bin ich nur zu blöd, die Stevia-Anbau-Tipps zu finden; hier ist nur von IT die Rede (bzw. Schreibe) ...   ::

----------


## Enrico

Hm, scheint wohl der falsche Link zu sein.

----------


## Enrico

Jetzt kam gerade im TV das es nun wohl zugelassen ist. Wer kümmerte sich drum? CocaCola   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Jetzt sind sie draufgekommen, dass man damit Geld machen kann.

----------


## schiene

Wer kennt eine Bezugsquelle für Steviapflanzen in Thailand?
Somlaks jüngere Schwester möchte ein paar Pflanzen anbauen.

----------


## rampo

Hab meine von der Uni bekommen , haut aber leider nicht hinn im Isaan  zu minder bei mir nicht  , im Norden ja .











Fg.

----------


## schiene

Woran liegt es? - zu warm?- am Boden? (könnte man ja mit guter Erde aufschütten.)

----------


## schiene

Ich habe gerade noch diesen Link gefunden.....
http://www.freestevia.de/crop/crop.html

----------


## schiene

Ich habe soeben 5000  Steviasamen bei Ebay gekauft.
Sie sind aus Paraguy.Werde sie nach Thailand schicken und mal sehen ob es was wird.
Wenn nicht,ein Versuch wars wert und die Kosten von 5,50 Euro sind ja auch überschauber  :: 
Hier die Bezugsquelle:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/STEVIA-SAMEN-...-/260524006641

----------


## Siamfan

Bin nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden aber Wikipedia hat zwei Seiten darueber:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevia
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevia_rebaudiana

Ich hatte hier mal getrocknete Pflanzen geschenkt bekommen.

Ich habe hier ehrlich gesagt mit den vielen neuen Suessstoffen absolut keinen Ueberblick mehr.

Heute habe ich Diabetes und mache staendig schlechte Erfahrungen.

Hier in TH will man mir nur Insulin verkaufen. ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ich denke,  Stevia wird sich nie durchsetzen können. 
Meine Frau will damit nicht kochen und backen. 

Aber ich habe jetzt schon >6 Kilo abgenommen.  ::

----------

